# Your most hated ACTIVE NBA referee?



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

And why?

PBF


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Javie. Need I explain?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

javie

blown call in the clipper/houston "game"...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Javie.

Whenever he refs a Blazer game, I hold my breath wondering if Rice will be thrown out again.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

some refs seem to hate some teams, and javie also hates the clippers...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hate is an exhausting emotion and I save it for truly deserving lowlife scumbags like child-molesters, serial killers, and Bush.

I don't "hate" any referees personally.

I find some of their personalities quite entertaining and since they view the game and players from a much better seat than I do it's hard for me to make judgements about their character, or lack of.

Javie's only problem is he thinks the fans are there to see HIM.

Consistency is the key, and he is certainly consistent.

Some ref's are just very uneven and weak in general, and should be shown the door.

Is Violet Palmer still active?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I particularly loathe Monty McCutcheon. The travelling violation disparity between us and our opponents when he is on the floor is outrageous. Pat Garrity, too.

PBF


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wouldn't it just be nice if they could ref the games like in college ball so that nobody even knows the names of the officials?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> I particularly loathe Monty McCutcheon. The travelling violation disparity between us and our opponents when he is on the floor is outrageous. Pat Garrity, too.
> 
> PBF




me too...he is part of javie's crew, and i think he is the one who backed javie's call in the rockets/clippers game...


you guys might think i am being overly critical about one game, but as the playoffs loom ahead, one game will make a difference in the end...especially for the teams at the bottom...


by the way, pat garrity is now a ref??? is it a diffrent pat garrity???


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> me too...he is part of javie's crew, and i think he is the one who backed javie's call in the rockets/clippers game...
> 
> 
> you guys might think i am being overly critical about one game, but as the playoffs loom ahead, one game will make a difference in the end...especially for the teams at the bottom...
> ...


Might not be Pat. But the last name of the guy I'm thinking of is Garrity. Ron? Tom? I dunno. I just know I've learned to hate that name from the calls he has made, particularly at the Rose Garden.

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

The fonzie looking ref who gave Sheed a T for staring because he felt intimidated. I hate Javie at home, love him on the road.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am torn between the Fonz and Violet Palmer. Because they do not officiate equally, meaning you will not get the same call on one end of the court that you will on another. 

As for Javie, I have disagreed with many calls of his, but he will nut up and make a call in a hostile arena, and he will also watch the instant replays and give a make up if he blew it. He also will discuss with players what he is calling and show them what he is calling, sometimes the Blazers aren't really good at picking up what the refs are and are not calling, so they struggle with that.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Javie without question. He is a *****.

Violet Palmer is just incompetent.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I used to really dislike Javie, but after watching many, many of his games on League Pass I have come to terms with his style... and he's a pretty good official. He doesn't miss many calls, and he won't take **** from players.

He just looks like he's an *******, though...

Violet Palmer seems to be a really, really bad ref, but I will admit that since she's the only woman ref every time they single her out for a bad call it's easier to remember than most other officials.

Ed O.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Reminds me of Jake O'Donnell.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

The Fonz = Ronnie Garretson! THAT's the guy whose name I couldn't remember! And yeah, he's the guy who T'd up Sheed ("WHACK! You're gone!")... then again, who hasn't? Showboating *******.

PBF


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

While I reserve hate for just a few select people, I think Violet is clearly the most unqualified referee...ever...really.

Peace


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Violet Palmer is the worst ref in the history of the NBA. Earl Strom would roll over in his grave if he saw how she officiated a game.

I hate Javie as well, but he T'd up and tossed Rice, and that made me laugh


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Violet Palmer is ****ing terrible.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fonzy is Ken Mauer. The ref I hate the most is Jack Nies. He is so bad and old. He should retire anyways. I feel he hates the Blazers as well.
On a good note for the refs I think Dan Crawford and Greg Willard are some of the best.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

http://img477.imageshack.us/img477/9324/bavetta1ij.jpg


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Hate is an exhausting emotion and I save it for truly deserving lowlife scumbags like child-molesters, serial killers, and Bush.


I would lump Steve Javie in that crowd.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

What?! Second page and still no mention of Joey Crawford? That crooked ******* has ruined numerous games over the years.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Probably not the best time to snap a picture.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Probably not the best time to snap a picture.


Bahahaha it looks like they're singing.

I'd have to say Knick Bavetta.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Don't they just look like a bunch of dirty corrupt cops? I think so.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"And the rockets' RED GLARE...."

PBF


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

I have the say I hate all NBA refs, which is my right as an NBA fan, but it's Number 40. I don't even know his name, but he is my least favorite. Number 40 is a bonehead ref.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Violet Palmer is a ****ing joke. I'm still waiting for the NBA to tell me the punchline, but it hasn't come yet.

I've yet to see her call the game the right way. She either completely misses calls or takes a series of 4 or 5 plays where she "over-calls" the game, just to inject herself into the game so people think she's relevant.

The best officials are the ones you never recognize.

-Pop


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> The Fonz = Ronnie Garretson! THAT's the guy whose name I couldn't remember! And yeah, he's the guy who T'd up Sheed ("WHACK! You're gone!")... then again, who hasn't? Showboating *******.
> 
> PBF


Ronnie Garretson JR...his father is head of the refs association now

both of them are/were arrogant bustards


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> The Fonz = Ronnie Garretson! THAT's the guy whose name I couldn't remember! And yeah, he's the guy who T'd up Sheed ("WHACK! You're gone!")... then again, who hasn't? Showboating *******.
> 
> PBF


Actually there is another referee who is nicknamed Fonz, and he used to be on a team with Palmer.

For me though, Garretson wins hands down. He is living off of his Dad's name and is Steve Javie without the reffing skills. The Sheed "WHACK" T was absolutely ridiculous and should have led to his immediate firing.


----------

